# Very Sad News



## Guest

Pianist Mihaela Ursuleasa was found dead in her apartment over the weekend. She was only 33. I had the privilege of seeing her in concert a few years ago--what a powerhouse. She will be missed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/arts/music/mihaela-ursuleasa-classical-pianist-dies-at-33.html


----------



## Vesteralen

Unkown to me before reading this linked article. Sad, indeed.


----------



## dmg

Marvin Hamlisch and Ruggiero Ricci have also passed:

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/marvin-hamlisch-composer-of-a-chorus-line-dies-at-68/

http://www.thestrad.com/Article.asp?ArticleID=2340


----------



## Krummhorn

I did not know of Mihaela Ursuleasa before this article ... very sad for such a young person who had so much to give the world today. 

Regarding Marvin Halisch, that was a shock ... I had just seen him last year at our local music hall.


----------



## Guest

Ursuleasa and Ricci would have made an very intense duo! I ordered her CD "Piano & Forte"--it sounds great based on the sample's I've heard.

It puzzles me how a young woman in her prime with so much to offer is taken from us, and monsters such as James E. Holmes are still alive.


----------



## trazom

I can't believe it, and only found out about it today. She performed Mozart piano concerto #27 at the first concert I ever went to, then i saw her perform Beethoven piano concerto #1 in Fresno a couple years later. I've been such a fan of hers because that concert was what got me into classical music and playing the piano and I read all about her. I've never been so devastated and sad. I never got around to writing her a fan letter on how much her playing affected my life and now I'll be regretting that for the rest of my life.


----------



## Guest

I just bought her CD "Piano & Forte." It contains some amazing playing. Some of her interpretations are definitely "different." She wrote her own program notes, and the one for "Gaspard de la Nuit" is quite moving now: "I too have several _Gaspard_ years behind me, and shall have many more."


----------



## Sonata

so sad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cellist/teacher Maurice Gendron accused of abusing his students. An abusive monster, says a former pupil. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Cellist/teacher Maurice Gendron accused of abusing his students. An abusive monster, says a former pupil.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={


What does that have to do with Mihaela Ursuleasa?


----------

